# Mission vs Craftsman



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I looked on the internet, looked in magazine, looked everywhere and I am having a hard time figuring out the difference between Mission and Craftsman style.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Try this link

http://www.antiquehome.org/Inside-your-house/Interior-Style/Craftsman.htm


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I am not the expert, but the Mission Style was basically the american Interpretation of the Spanish furniture in the Californian Missions. 
The Craftsman Style, is the american "Arts and Crafts" movement founded by willian MOrris in Europe, was basically a reaction to the degradation of the dignity of human labor resulting from the Industrial Revolution.


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

There's alot of overlap. Hard to pin a name on any one piece of furniture as Mission/Craftsman/Arts & Crafts style.
This may help:
http://www.furniture.com/Common/magazine/style/mission/mission.asp?se=633729757260625000
or this:
http://www.craftsman-style.info/furniture/primitive.htm
My thoughts are Mission is Spanish mission style , heavy, dark solid furniture that may or may not have ornate carvings. Craftsman is better applied to Arcitecture than furniture. Arts and Crafts actually started in the UK. Stickley and others modified the style & brought it to America. 
Then you have Prairie, Mostly Frank Loyd Wright's creations. The only trully unique and easy to define style that is catogerised as Arts and Crafts is Greene & Greene.

That said you have to realise people interchange the names all the time. (except G&G) All of the mentoined styles hve overlaping elements as well as regional inputs.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Some very interesting reads… Thanks all : )
So as near as I can tell, the more contemporary articules can/are a bit of a combination of the three styles, mission, A&C and craftsman. Some items I have looked at are very much one style or the other but most seem to be hybrids.


----------

